# Field herping in NSW



## Ekans (Jul 27, 2016)

Since spring and summer are just around the corner I want to get out and see some of our fantastic natives out in their natural environment. I'm aiming for some of the less travelled parts of the blue mountains and possibly down south. Do you guys have any particular favourite spots? Recommendations?


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 31, 2016)

If you want to explore the Blue Mountains then i would suggest the Megalong Valley near Katoomba, I have spent many many weeks in that particular Valley and can recommend it very highly, just make sure you contact the Megalong Ranger Station and tell them what your plans are including all contact details and have a good map & compass or map and GPS, it is a pretty wild area but you will not be disappointed with what you will see, if you want to maximize your experience i would recommend doing a 2-3 day camping trip, It is well worth your time. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Ekans (Jul 31, 2016)

Sounds great, thank you Ron


----------

